# Heavy Duty--Mike Mentzer's routine



## Reflex25 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know the rountine the mike did?Im looking for the HIT training routine that he performed in the 1970's.any comments or info welcome.thanks!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

its on youtube mate...


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just need to dig a little deeper. Loads of videos on him, books etc across the net


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

two books i have are-wisdom of mike mentzer and high intensity training-theyre good even better is dorian yates a warriors story as he applid the principles obviously very successfully


----------

